# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Cần tư vấn mua miếng đồng tròn.

## minhtriet

Chào các bác.
Mình đang chế cái nồi đun nhỏ, cần một tấm đồng tròn (đồng đỏ hay vàng đều được) làm mặt đáy, tấm đồng đường kính 80mm, dày 3-5mm.

Mình lùng mãi thì tìm ra 1 chỗ bán phôi đồng mới, họ có nguyên cây hình trụ đường kính đúng 80, nhưng cắt 1 lát dày 50 thì họ mới bán! Cái lát đó chắc nặng khoảng 3kg, nhân cho 200k nữa cũng 600k.
Hỏi mua cái đít cối 105ly thì cũng nặng tầm 2.5kg và cũng giá 200k/kg

Đồng vàng dạng tấm bán sẵn thì chỉ dày có 1.4mm mà thôi.
Mình ở Huế cho nên đồng tấm dày hơn ko có bán.

Cũng đang lùng thanh nẹp đồng đỏ hay dùng chạy mass đất cho các tòa nhà, thanh này dày khoảng 2-3mm, nếu bản tầm 40mm thì có thể dùng 2 tấm hàn lại rồi cắt tròn, nhưng tìm cũng chưa ra.

Vậy các bác có kinh nghiệm xem trong vật tư linh kiện của ngành cơ khí thông dụng như ô tô chẳng hạn, hoặc đồ gia dụng... có cái gì tương đương mà mình mua về có thể cắt tiện ra một miếng tròn như yêu cầu.
Cảm ơn các bác.

----------


## writewin

anh cần tấm như thế nào thì em đi ra đó gọi ng ta cắt hộ cho rồi em gọi tín thành tới lấy đem ra huế ^^, đồng tấm cũng có đồng bảng đi mass cũng có luôn, ^^

----------

minhtriet

----------


## minhtriet

Đã có bác PTM Hiệp mua giúp.
Thanks bác Hiệp và các bác.
@Thắng: cái ni là cần gấp sợ Thắng kẹt việc nên mình ko réo  :Big Grin: 
Thanks.

----------


## Phan Trần Minh Hiệp

mai em chuyển tất cả cho bác, tiện nên giúp luôn chứ có gì đâu  :Big Grin:

----------

minhtriet

----------


## hoctap256

tiếc là bác xa em quá .......... vụ đồng tấm thau hay đỏ em nghịch thường xuyên và liên tục  :Smile: .

----------

minhtriet

----------

